# Why do you breed bettas?



## resser (Mar 7, 2005)

I just had my first sucessful betta spawn, Hurray!

The Problems is my Girl Friend asked me Why did I do it? I don't know why I just want to see if I could. I am not in it to re-sell them, or to have some huge fish room (I currently have 2- 55g tanks, 2 38g tanks, 1 -20g tank and about 6 -10gal tanks) 

I breed Angels, Catfish, guppies, and convicts, all of which are community fish (more or less) but now I have all of these individuals that i am going to have to deal with in a couple of weeks. 


SO tell me WHY DO YOU BREED BETTAS? :?:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

To product the most perfect Betta every seen.


RC


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

to breed to see what can i get. have fun watching the fish grow.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

this is the betta forum


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

DJ @ Sat Mar 19 said:


> this is the betta forum


Yes it is :mrgreen: 


RC


----------



## BettasRFriends (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm PLANNING to breed bettas because:

1) I want to produce some crazy looking bettas
2) Sell them to LFS (good ones mind you) for money (i keep the best ones of course)
3) Convert people to the betta addiction by giving them some of my bettas
4) They're just plain wonderful to watch and enjoy


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

BettasRFriends @ Mon Mar 21 said:


> I'm PLANNING to breed bettas because:
> 
> 1) I want to produce some crazy looking bettas
> 2) Sell them to LFS (good ones mind you) for money (i keep the best ones of course)
> ...


the first 2 reason is not the reason i breed betta. 

instead of produce some crazy looking betta, i want to breed for solid iridscent betta with finnage at right size. i think mask betta is the only way to go to breed perfect iridscent so i mess with mask a lot

i never sell them to LFS. they don't taking of their betta really well.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It will cost you more in food and time to raise a betta to size then a Pet store will pay you for them. They can import them for less then .49 a piece.


RC


----------



## Jered (Mar 23, 2005)

I think it's jsut fun. A lot of work but fun. It gives me something to do and look forward to. I haven't started breeding for color or fins yet (I am still practicing on VT to learn all the water requirments and all that jazz) but I will someday. Even if the LFS won't pay me a lot for my bettas, I wouldn't have any objection to just giving them to the LFS. Although like I said I am still on VTs and haven't really spent time and money ( like some of you hardened breeders) on the fancy strains so it doesn't bug me as much. All in all it is very interesting and fun.
><(((> <----This is my internet betta.


----------



## neb123 (Feb 3, 2005)

i started breeding becuase i wanted to experiment with the colors, thats about it, i never sold to a lfs because (1) they offer cheap prices (2) they will only buy occasionally like when the are low on supply, i have had my best luck selling my spawns through craigslist.org
RC i have a couple questions for you, i want to attempt to spawn purple bettas as difficult as it may be   :mrgreen:  ive heard the best way to go about this is to breed a dark blue/violet with a blue mustard gas with high iridescence, i have a perfect dark blue/violet but im having trouble getting a mustard gas spawn (id rather get my own strain then buy from a breeder just so i know how to do it) do you know what to mix to get a good mustard gas strain?
also i read in one of these posts that your working on black bettas, ive been trying to get a strain of blacks by breeding two multicolors with black genotype but i havnt had much luck, they come out more brown then black any suggestions?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Mustard gas is really nothing more then green yellow bicolor. The very best ones ..that haven't been seen is a while.. were green/yellow/green butterfly. If I was oging to try to start a "MG" line I would pick up a black/yellow and cross it to a green iridescent female. From there I woud plan on working 5 or 6 generations to even begin to see results. After all that work I would cross in to my royals, but it would never produce more than a fish or two that "might" look purple in the right light. IHMO A much better way to produce purple would be to cross metallics into a iridescent line and start selecting for a "purplish" color in each generation. The "purple" you see on aquabid are from metallic lines. Since I've never seen one in person I can't say if they are really the color they look on Aquabid, but I have my doubts.
Are far as getting Blacks from a multicolor cross.. you are working a very LONG road. You will start to get some Blacks in a few generations, but they will be so covered with other colors they will look like crap. It will take some very careful selections of generations to really start to get "good" blacks. Also if your muliticolors carry melano then ALL the black females will be infertile. I'm finding the Double Blacks are starting to produce some nice colored blacks with very little iridescent problems.


RC


----------



## neb123 (Feb 3, 2005)

ahah damnit i always take the hard route! hmmm i should reconsider my strains....


----------



## bettalove (Sep 18, 2005)

i like getting the outcome.....im currently breeding a blck and red DT (m) and a pearl white DT(f) outcome should be good!


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

resser said:


> SO tell me WHY DO YOU BREED BETTAS? :?:


Why do people put puzzles together, when they can buy a picture? Why do people read books, when they can watch the movie?

Sometimes you just want to feel like an idiot for doing things the hard way :fun: .


----------



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

Some people like a challenge in their area of interest, it makes that area of interest even more interesting


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Well I did want to breed bettas just to see if I could actually pull it off, but when I thought about it more, It's a collosal amount of work, and I dont have the time or money, but I admire all of you who actually breed them, for all the right reasons of coarse. ;-)


----------

